# Video Kato Kobo NYC M-497 Jet Car



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Guys. After some time and long deliberation, I finally cut loose and purchased a Kato Kobo NYC Jet Car. I know these have been around for quite some time but as a former New York Central modeler I simply had to have one of these. I would have to say that when I opened the box I was actually stunned at the finish in detail in this model. Due to the lack of videos available of this model and decided to go ahead and shoot one. So here's a link if you're interested in this model.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q9CoJwdfbU&feature=youtube_gdata

Mike


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

So Nice Mike !! - I would love to have one of those too Man !! - Must feel good to make that purchase !! - Steve


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Steve441 said:


> So Nice Mike !! - I would love to have one of those too Man !! - Must feel good to make that purchase !! - Steve


Thanks Steve , i just had to have one.

Mike


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Mike, glad to see you feeling better, was this a get well gift to yourself  it is nice to see you back at work. Looking forward to see it in action on future endeavors of yours. 

That is diffidently interesting, an era that never went long enough to be remembered by the masses. It is nice to see Kato working on the finer though. You'll have to open her up one day and take pictures, so we can all see how they fit everything in :laugh: The audio volume was very loud and clear, they must have used a good sized speaker. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Mike, glad to see you feeling better, was this a get well gift to yourself  it is nice to see you back at work. Looking forward to see it in action on future endeavors of yours.
> 
> That is diffidently interesting, an era that never went long enough to be remembered by the masses. It is nice to see Kato working on the finer though. You'll have to open her up one day and take pictures, so we can all see how they fit everything in :laugh: The audio volume was very loud and clear, they must have used a good sized speaker. Thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks Stan , and it does have a good size speaker.
I am in love!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

Your videos are always informative. Looks like you're sportin' a big smile with your new jet train! We've discussed this real-life train a bit on the forum, along with its near-clone Russian counterpart ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3556

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8246

If I recall, the real-life car used to create the 497 was converted back to passenger service after the jet experimentation ended. With your handi craftsmanship skills, would you ever consider building/kit-bashing an N-scale post-life 497 passenger car to team up (for fun) with the jet version?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your videos are always informative. Looks like you're sportin' a big smile with your new jet train! We've discussed this real-life train a bit on the forum, along with its near-clone Russian counterpart ...
> 
> ...


Convert Superman back to Clark Kent ??????
That is just wrong !!!!!

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dohh!

No, not bash the jet, but look for a non-discreet suitable car that could the the non-jet, post-life version.

But I see your point ... nothin' there for Lois Lane to get all woozy about!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Dohh!
> 
> No, not bash the jet, but look for a non-discreet suitable car that could the the non-jet, post-life version.
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ , the original car was pretty boring .

Mike


----------

